# Zenza Bronica Question.



## Jrlowe14 (Apr 5, 2012)

My uncle passed away a few years ago. He was a professional photographer. I was going through some of his old lenses and cameras and ran across a Zenza Bronica ETRS. Still in great condition, but it looks very old and antique. 

Could you guys give me any insight as to why he still might have been using this? I'm guessing it was for portrait work as he did a lot of weddings. If I took it to the local camera shop, do you think they would be able to help me get it taking photos again?


----------



## KmH (Apr 5, 2012)

Zenza Bronica ETR - Camerapedia


----------



## Mot (Apr 5, 2012)

They're really nice cameras. Out of the few medium format cameras I've had the opportunity to use, the Mamiya RB67, Pentax 645, Zenza Bronica and a Lubitel, it's definitely my favourite to actually *use*. These days you'd use 120 film because of the _'higher resolution'_ it gives. Each frame is significantly bigger than a crop frame or even full frame DSLR, that means more detail and more room for enlargement!

It's one of the more compact medium format SLRs that you'll find, especially compared to the RB. The smaller size means that you'll not mind carrying it around as much as other pro-grade roll film cameras. I also found it slightly easier to use than the Mamiya or Pentax; the Mamiya had a fiddly film back and the Pentax had a habit of letting the film slip off the take-up spool 3-4 shots in.

It's a great camera. Have you tried firing it without film? You'll have to take the dark slide out, that confused me for a while!


----------



## cardcoach (Nov 5, 2012)

It's a great camera. Have you tried firing it without film? You'll have to take the dark slide out, that confused me for a while![/QUOTE]

I just got one and am eager to try her out.  Question though is I cannot get it to fire.  I have the etrs model with prism viewfinder.  Does it need to have film in it?  I took out the film slide out and it still does not fire.  Wondering if I should be doing anything else.  

Thanks,

Mike C


----------



## Tuffythepug (Nov 5, 2012)

Cardcoach
I have a Bronica ETRS.   There is a locking ring around the shutter release button on the front under the lens.  It has three settings;  two of those positions are locking features.  Make sure you have it set in the right position.    My manual lists the following reasons why the shutter cannot be released:
1.  Shutter release button is locked
2.  Dark slide is still inserted
3.  Film winding crank has not been rotated fully.  (Same when the exposure counter is still between "S" and "1")
4.  Shutter is not cocked
5.  Lens is not properly attached.
6.  Lens release button is being depressed
7.  All frames of film have been exposed already

I'm sure one or more of these situations is involved in your in-ability to trip the shutter

Jrlowe14
I'm pretty sure you can get it working.  They are kind of  quirky and you have to know how to operate one.  But the reward is a  nice big negative that is easy to work with and the lenses are very good.   As I said, I have a manual so just ask if you have any further questions about any of it's operational features


----------



## cardcoach (Nov 7, 2012)

Tuffy, I called Koh's camera repair, (they specialize in Bronicas).  He told me I had to put the camera into multiple exposure and to remove the slide.  You can then fire the shutter multiple times without having film in the camera.  Now I am just waiting for a take up spool and film to put into the camera to give it a test.  Hopefully everything will arrive by the weekend.  WooHoo!

Mike


----------



## Tuffythepug (Nov 7, 2012)

cardcoach said:


> Tuffy, I called Koh's camera repair, (they specialize in Bronicas).  He told me I had to put the camera into multiple exposure and to remove the slide.  You can then fire the shutter multiple times without having film in the camera.  Now I am just waiting for a take up spool and film to put into the camera to give it a test.  Hopefully everything will arrive by the weekend.  WooHoo!
> 
> Mike



Mike
Koh's gave you good information.   Most of the things I itemized related to a situation in which the camera is loaded with film but the shutter won't fire.  Did you find the multiple exposure switch ? Make sure you put the switch back in the normal position when you load film. Also, loading film is a bit tricky the first couple of times you do it; make sure you stop winding when the red arrow on the backing becomes visible.  
The Bronica ETRS is a very good camera and you should get excellent results when you get it all figured out.


----------

